# Inside the Pioneer Amplifier



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

P.S. this is the amplifier used in the Pioneer Premium audio system on the Cruze. RPO code UQA.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you have a wiring diagram for this? I was going to pull one from a wrecked Cruze at LKQ last week, but I forgot my wire cutters to get the pig tails too... From what I could tell, there are 3 separate wire harnesses, each with 3 different wire gauges. The first one on the left has the thinnest gauge, maybe 20-22 and 10 wires. Middle has probably 14-16 gauge wires and 10 there as well. The one on the right only had 6, maybe 10-12 gauge and were presumably for the power (black & red) and 6X9 woofers. I assume the middle harness is for the door speakers...2 coming into the amp & 8 out for mids. The left harness...4 coming in & 6 out for tweeters and center. Not sure how it gets "turned on" though? Is there a turn on wire?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mjspiess said:


> Do you have a wiring diagram for this? I was going to pull one from a wrecked Cruze at LKQ last week, but I forgot my wire cutters to get the pig tails too... From what I could tell, there are 3 separate wire harnesses, each with 3 different wire gauges. The first one on the left has the thinnest gauge, maybe 20-22 and 10 wires. Middle has probably 14-16 gauge wires and 10 there as well. The one on the right only had 6, maybe 10-12 gauge and were presumably for the power (black & red) and 6X9 woofers. I assume the middle harness is for the door speakers...2 coming into the amp & 8 out for mids. The left harness...4 coming in & 6 out for tweeters and center. Not sure how it gets "turned on" though? Is there a turn on wire?


Yes, there is a remote enable wire. This also requires special speakers. The front door speakers are 3 ohms. The center speaker is 6 ohms. The rear door speakers are 6 ohms. Tweeters are 4 ohms. Rear subs are 2.5 ohms. It is hard to find speakers to match this. 

Amplifier X1
Pin 1 = Right subwoofer speaker +
Pin 2 = Left subwoofer speaker -
Pin 3 = Left subwoofer speaker +
pin 4 = Battery positive voltage
Pin 5 = Right subwoofer speaker -
6-7 not occupied
Pin 8 = ground

Amplifier X2
1- Left front speaker +
2- Left front speaker -
3- Left rear speaker +
4- left rear speaker -
5-6 not occupied
7- front center speaker +
8- Front center speaker -
9- Right rear speaker -
10- right rear speaker +
11- right front speaker +
12- right front speaker -
13-16 not occupied

Amplifier X3
1- left rear low level audio signal +
2- left rear low level signal -
3- right rear low level audio -
4- Right rear low level audio +
5-7 not occupied
8- Entertainment remote enable signal
9- right front low level audio signal +
10- right front low level audio -
11- left front low level audio signal -
12- left front low level audio signal +
13-15 not occupied
16- amplifier control


----------



## Lurker1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks!! This was exactly what I needed to finish my install. 
Posting pics now.


----------

